# Pancakes and Galapagos? (National Zoo)



## Kadaan (Sep 2, 2009)

I was going through some photos from last year when I visited the National Zoo in DC and found a few tortoise photos . I think the first one is a pair of pancake torts, and the second is either a Galapagos or Aldabra.


----------



## katesgoey (Sep 2, 2009)

Wow. Nice photos. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## terryo (Sep 2, 2009)

Great pictures! If I had some land and lived in a wormer climate I would definitely have some of those big guys.


----------



## Rhyno47 (Sep 2, 2009)

Trust me DC isn't warm year round. I live an hour away.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 2, 2009)

Just gotta' love those big guys!

Yvonne


----------



## Isa (Sep 3, 2009)

Really cute pictures! 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 3, 2009)

Great pics, is that you feeding the big guy?


----------



## Kadaan (Sep 3, 2009)

I wish it was me!

They had a big indoor enclosure and we were there during feeding time. One of the keepers was there and had a pile of various greens on the ground. This one was really friendly and followed the keeper around as he was sweeping and spraying down the enclosure. After he was done, the keeper hand-fed him a whole carrot .


----------



## egyptiandan (Sep 3, 2009)

Great pictures 

The last 2 pictures are an Aldabra tortoise 

Danny


----------



## Kadaan (Sep 4, 2009)

Here's a few more I found in the folder:

















You can see all the other non-turtle/tortoise photos in the album here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/kadaan/sets/72157622111108505/


----------



## Stazz (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh wow what beautiful pics, I love the last one, like the close up of the eye, so beautiful and majestic!


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Sep 9, 2009)

Awesome! I wish I could see some Galapagos torts


----------

